# Spiced Rum: Ever Tried it?



## pinksugar (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, here is where my girls from Jamaica could help a woman out...

For my pirate party tomorrow, I would love to get some spiced rum, like Captain morgan's spiced rum.

Only thing is, what does it taste like? anyone tried it?

Yar me hearties! thanks in advance






(and if any of you Aussies know where to buy it let me know).


----------



## nlsphillips (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey from Hurrican Alley - we have spiced rum here. It is rum with light flavors of spices but we could'nt figure out what it tastes like. (We just took a sip!) Pretty Good. If you can't find that, we also like coconut rum. That is even better.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 12, 2008)

so, does it mostly taste like rum? or mostly spices? haha, I'm just wondering if I'll enjoy it, since I don't like bacardi...


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. It's good with pina colada! Or maybe you could mix it with Vanilla Coke....that would be yummy. Either way, if you take it as a shot, it goes down WAY smoother than something like tequila. lol As far as the taste....I guess I would say it IS spicy. You can def tell there is something in it as it doesn't taste like rubbing alcohol and the smell doesn't make you cringe. I don't like Bacardi either, so you might be ok with this.





HTH!


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds tasty!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 12, 2008)

I love it! It's yummy. Like sooper said, it goes down very smoothly. I usually drink it with pepsi and a slice of lime or with peach snapps and orange juice. Ugh, now I want a drink, lol!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 12, 2008)

I've never had it but I don't think it would be _spicy_. I think it would be more like rum with a bit of a kick. I could be wrong though.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^^^ rum with a bit of a kick. I like that.

It's so good... I can't really describe it though. It's spicy but not overly spicy.. it goes down very smooth. It's my fav. kind of rum, when I want rum. Captain Morgan is very popular here.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2008)

I had it once, and to be honest I forget what it tasted like! lol I do remember it was good(or at least not bad lol), and I know it was Captain Morgan's.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. It's good with pina colada! Or maybe you could mix it with Vanilla Coke....that would be yummy. Either way, if you take it as a shot, it goes down WAY smoother than something like tequila. lol As far as the taste....I guess I would say it IS spicy. You can def tell there is something in it as it doesn't taste like rubbing alcohol and the smell doesn't make you cringe. I don't like Bacardi either, so you might be ok with this.





HTH!

Yep!Captain Morgan's and Vanilla Coke are very tastey!

Spiced rum doesn't have as much alcohol as regualr rum so it is a lot easier to drink.

It's not spicey like peppery but like, maybe spice cake spicey? That's the best way I can think of to describe it; anyway, it's not a HOT spicey- it's sweet and lower alcohol.

It's good stuff, though.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 12, 2008)

i've never had some but i want to try it now! hehe


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 13, 2008)

spicy, 'cake-spicy'! my favourite type of spicy! I'm going to see if I can get some!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw this and wondered "Are they talking about Jamaican spiced rum?!"

HA HA!!! That was a preferred drink in college for us! Almost everything had the Capt in it, lol!!! Ah yes, spiced rum is good... I can taste/smell it now!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 13, 2008)

capt morgan's hurts! haha i love malibu coconut rum and they also have banana rum and all sorts of other flavors that are really good.


----------



## ticki (Sep 13, 2008)

try cap'n morgan's with orange soda. tastes kind of like a creamsicle. so yummy!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2008)

It soudns yummy !! Although i don't like driking rum, it gives me a killer headache and nausea, i guess it's just too strong for me.


----------



## Karren (Sep 13, 2008)

You need to stick Willum on your shoulder and make him up like a parrot!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2008)

lol, K, he'd be such a grump!

I bought and tried the rum guys! It wasn't really as spiced as I was hoping, but it was really nice! It tasted really good with ginger beer and a hint of lime, and it wasn't too bad with coke either, although it kind of drowned out the taste somewhat. Definitely not anything like baccardi, and I read on a lot of websites that you don't get a hangover with it.

I will say from my experience that this is true. Bearing in mind that I had the following..

corona beer

smirnoff double black

a sip of smirnoff apple flavoured vodka with lemonade

passion pop (super cheap 'wine'. Ugh, gross)

captain morgan's spiced rum with coke and with gingerbeer

mixed stolichnaya vodka drink with sloe berries (SUPER delish actually)

I think we can honestly say that I was lucky to get away with a light headache and a desire to catch up on some sleep.

Drink responsibly kids! I'll post some pics of my pirate costume and makeup when I can find my camera connection lead


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif try cap'n morgan's with orange soda. tastes kind of like a creamsicle. so yummy! That sounds delicious! I have to give that a try sometime. I've only had shots of it, but I thought it was decent. I liked that it wasn't rubbing alcohol-ish like Sooperficial said.
I feel a bit dumb, but I've never heard of ginger beer before...I'm curious now



.


----------

